# Ideas for Rockler multi track?



## wrkcrw00 (Apr 12, 2010)

So I had on my birthday list Rockler t-track and acc b/c the stuff is just cool. i've already made a few jigs with some of it and they work great. 

Part of the gift was two pieces of the multi track and "L" brackets. great for building fences...but I was hoping for some ideas. I have a mini drill press that could use a table and fence...and eventually i want to build a router table...and wow there are so many options. 

If you have any ideas let me know. Pictures would be great as well if you've used the stuff!


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

wrkcrw00 said:


> So I had on my birthday list Rockler t-track and acc b/c the stuff is just cool. i've already made a few jigs with some of it and they work great.
> 
> Part of the gift was two pieces of the multi track and "L" brackets. great for building fences...but I was hoping for some ideas. I have a mini drill press that could use a table and fence...and eventually i want to build a router table...and wow there are so many options.
> 
> If you have any ideas let me know. Pictures would be great as well if you've used the stuff!


I've been eyeing that stuff for a table saw taper jig like this one
The weak spot in the Rockler jig is it looks to me like the fence can deflect when you tighten down the stock. Using a hunk of multi track should fix that little issue:yes:


----------



## wrkcrw00 (Apr 12, 2010)

I've been thinking about a taper jig...multi track would stiffen it up. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## davesplane (Apr 26, 2010)

there are a couple of companys out there that do the extruded aluminum for what ever you could think up.
look at 80/20 inc or frameworld, they list a lot of diffrent concepts that people have thought up.
with 80/20 it is the industrial erecter set!
some really cool stuff there!


----------



## wrkcrw00 (Apr 12, 2010)

davesplane said:


> there are a couple of companys out there that do the extruded aluminum for what ever you could think up.
> look at 80/20 inc or frameworld, they list a lot of diffrent concepts that people have thought up.
> with 80/20 it is the industrial erecter set!
> some really cool stuff there!


80/20 is a dream product. I've used it quite a bit at work (aerospace engineer). I wish I could buy it for all my shop needs, but when things are sold by the inch...they're probably too much for the average homeowner!

Good idea though to poke around and see if they have examples that I could glean ideas from for my shop.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

jschaben said:


> I've been eyeing that stuff for a table saw taper jig like this one
> The weak spot in the Rockler jig is it looks to me like the fence can deflect when you tighten down the stock. Using a hunk of multi track should fix that little issue:yes:



I think multi track would be overkill to make a taper jig like the Rockler one. I made one with a few pieces of wood and it's fine.
Rockler has those hold downs on sale for $5.49 right now! And free shipping! Win win
Get your self a t slot bit, and you can make a lot of jigs


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Pirate said:


> *I think multi track would be overkill* to make a taper jig like the Rockler one. I made one with a few pieces of wood and it's fine.
> Rockler has those hold downs on sale for $5.49 right now! And free shipping! Win win
> Get your self a t slot bit, and you can make a lot of jigs


:smile:I've been known to do that:laughing:. I've had a couple of problems in the past where the clamps would deflect the fence when tightened down. Could also be corrected by transfering the clamping forces to the base but that would entail a complex slotting arangement to make the fence moveable. I've got a couple of other ideas though. My biggest problem out here in the sticks is getting decent materials.


----------

